# ? ppm/ratios



## mojomon (Aug 23, 2006)

Working on my 2nd grow, 6 seedlings going on 1 week from sprout in rockwool, tray-type NFT system with about a 4-4.5 gal res.

When I did my first grow, the only thing I monitored was pH, as I didn't have a monitor for ppm.  For this grow I recently purchased a Hanna multi-function meter with pH/EC/temp.  Using the left-over nutes from my first grow about a year ago: GH MaxiGro (10-5-14) for veg & GH MaxiBloom (5-15-14) for flower.  Both are powder mix, not liquid.

My questions:

1) For my size res, what are the average ppm readings I should be looking for when I start feeding and then as the plants grow?  Are there any standard ratios for calculating this?
-I started using the meter right out of the box.  Is the calibration it arrives with okay to start with, or should I be calibrating with a solution first?

2) Do these GH nutes sound like they are good ones, or should I consider something different?  Is there a general rule of thumb on how long nutes can be stored before they "go bad"?  
-Liquid -vs- powder mix?  Advantages/disadvantages of either?

3) seedlings have green cotyledons and have produced first set of leaves, but seem to have stopped growing suddenly.  I was planning on waiting at least two weeks from sprout prior to first feeding, but am now wondering if I shouldn't administer at least a diluted solution of nutes just to keep them going. 

I appreciate any suggestions/comments/feedback---
Thanks,
MoJo


----------



## mojomon (Aug 24, 2006)

any ideas, anyone?


----------



## Mutt (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm not a hydro guy...so don't take my words as gospel dude.
I do use Maxi-bloom for flower. Gotta gallon of Dyna-gro for veg I'm tryin to use up. But use it for soil.
I do screw around with hydro on other plants though. just for fun.
If I were you I would switch from the GH Maxi products to GH Flora series. You have much more "freedom" in developing a recipe IMHO.
Its a liquid 3-part fert. designed for each stage of growth. (and they have a "hard-water" type as well. So it could work with reg. ole tap water. 
Now when it comes to PPM's I can get you more info than you want. but what I find is most just stick to the original recipe on the bottle then start there own tweaking. I haven't found anything "carved in stone" regarding the PPM's for each stage. Sorta all over the board and very strain related. (and beleive it or not...meter related)
but if you want the info just shoot me a PM.


----------



## mojomon (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks Mutt, I appreciate the response.  I would like to see whatever info you have on ppm, anything at this point would help.  I will post the pics I took today on the grow journal thread--check em out and let me know what you think--  it's looking like I might lose a few of em this time around, not sure what I did wrong, but have a few ideas--
Thanks,
Mo


----------



## fumanchu (Aug 31, 2006)

hi guys..i kinda going through the same thing...i bought this tds meter but am not sure which is the ratio for like a 20 gallon reservoir...hey mutt got any info on that??? thanks...


----------



## TruTHC (Mar 29, 2007)

mojomon said:
			
		

> 1) For my size res, what are the average ppm readings I should be looking for when I start feeding and then as the plants grow?  Are there any standard ratios for calculating this?
> -I started using the meter right out of the box.  Is the calibration it arrives with okay to start with, or should I be calibrating with a solution first?



hey i just brought the same hanna meter. and im wondering the same thing. did u ever cal. it or just use it factory setting? and did u get any answer on the ppm? i just recieved my Flora Series too. so im wondering about the PPm too. i had the hanna pH/temp (the red one) and the pH of my tap water on that is 9.8 and my hanna combo read at 9.5. i never cal. either of it. so now im wondering which one is the accurate one. thanks for help, hope ur still suscribe to this thread.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 29, 2007)

> 3) seedlings have green cotyledons and have produced first set of leaves, but seem to have stopped growing suddenly. I was planning on waiting at least two weeks from sprout prior to first feeding, but am now wondering if I shouldn't administer at least a diluted solution of nutes just to keep them going.


I was having the same problem(my 1st system grow) and all I did was lower the ph and they started growing again.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 29, 2007)

When I first give any nutes 300 ppm is good, start low and move up each week a bit more.
My mature plants get 1300-1500 PPM this is a guid line, stains are different.

It doesnt matter the size of your rez, PPM is PPM. smaller rez will just have less nutes.


----------



## El Hefe (Apr 4, 2007)

I used GH for a long time they are ok but Advanved Nutes are so much better and easier to use. As for TDS first couple weeks as seeds just use ph water, for veg stay under 800 once you get into flowering you can kick it up to 1800 and stay safe good luck !


----------

